# Pics of Mead in carboy



## beebuzz (Mar 26, 2006)

Does anyone have a pic of a nearly finished mead in the carboy. My mead is kind of a caramel color. Is this the normal color?
http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/4233/img5771jb7.jpg
The mead is the one to the left.Thanks all.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Looks great! Anything in a carboy appears much darker than it will in the glass, due to the greater depth. Think of looking down at honey in a bottling bucket compared to a small bear. Some meads will be much paler than that, some much darker.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

beebuzz said:


> Does anyone have a pic of a nearly finished mead in the carboy. My mead is kind of a caramel color. Is this the normal color?
> http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/4233/img5771jb7.jpg
> The mead is the one to the left.Thanks all.



Looks like my fall bounty cyser that I made from "The compleat meadmaker" by Schramm. Still needs to age, but from the taste so far, its something I'll be doing again. Made with apple cider, raisins, honey, brown sugar, cinnamon, etc.

What ingredient gave you the darker color? All my straight meads with just honey are all very light shades. What kind you making?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

mine looks about the same

http://www.drobbins.net/bee's/mead.jpg

Dave


----------



## beebuzz (Mar 26, 2006)

The honey I started with was exceptionally dark.I did boil some cinnamon sticks and add to the batch when I started.
This mead is still a little hot to the taste buds.I guess it needs to age for a while yet.
Drobbins,how good do the handles work for the carboys?
I am thinking of buying a couple.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I just started brewing last year
the local HBS sells a sanitizing solution called beer-brite that make glass slick as --uhmm--, well let's just say REALLY slick
the first time I made beer I dropped a carboy full of sanitizer in the driveway and busted it
I now have five carboys and five handles
get one for sure, they aren't to hard to move from one carboy to another

Dave


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Be sure to support most of the weight with a hand under the carboy (except for empties); the carboy necks snap off occasionally using only the handle with exciting results . I like the neoprene jackets with webbing handles; protect from light, sturdy lifting, and you can put frozen gelpacks inside to cool it off when necessary. Though I do have those handles on most of my carboys.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

> the carboy necks snap off occasionally


YIKES!!
I would have never thought that
thanks

Dave


----------



## beebuzz (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for the great advice to a newbee homebrewer!


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm getting thirsty...


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Beebuzz,Thats a strange looking airlock on the apple juice jug!!


----------

